# CSCA March 2015 Cast Tournament!!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Looks like a lot of folks are planning to attend this one!!! Come cast with us.

CSCA March 2016 Tournament Information

• Where - 1333 Indian Creek Road Chesapeake VA.
• When - March 19-20 2016. Casting to start at approx. 9:30 both days. On Saturday the 19th we will cast until 4:00, on Sunday we will cast until 3:00 to allow those that travel time to drive home. Times may be adjusted as determined by weather or other factors at the discretion of CSCA officers.
• Rates – CSCA membership is 20.00 for 2016. As a member you cast for 10.00 per day. For those that don’t wish to join the CSCA, you have the option to cast as a day caster for 20.00 per day.

Rules;
http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/tournamentrules.htm
Plus: 
The following additional rules for the 8 oz class;
1. Drum fishing (Heaver) rods to be used. No limit on length.
2. High reel position.
3. Reel- minimum size 6500/656/Daiwa 20 size. Needs to hold at least 275 yards of .35mm line.
4. Line - high vis mono, a minimum diameter of .35mm.
5. Shockleader - High vis mono, minimum diameter of .75mm.
6. Casting style - Either a "Hatteras" style beach cast OR a lay back style groundcast not to exceed 220 degrees of rod arc from start of powerstroke to center target line. NO PENDULUM OR FULL TOURNAMENT (270 degree) GROUNDCASTS. 
7. Sinkers to be provided by the CSCA. 
The tournament field marshal has final authority over any and all disputes. 

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Location - https://www.google.com/maps/@36.5869489,-76.1707378,282m/data=!3m1!1e3

Field directly south of the Star.

Tommy


----------



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes Sir ,
Looking for info on dates/location of upcoming casting tournaments and or casting seminars.
Chesapeake little far at this time.
I stay in Pink Hill - bout 45min. NW from your place.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hoss,

Still working on a field location for April. Will announce ASAP.

If you know of a large suitable field without crops available mid April, contact me!!

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Field directly south of the Star.


What Star ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Click on the link, there will be a star on the map.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Click on the link, there will be a star on the map.


Not that I can see . . . Here is the image I see from the link .


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

That is the location.

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy said:


> That is the location.
> 
> Tommy


OK . . . I kept looking for the star and wasn't sure . . .


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

How was this Tommy?


----------

